# Hand Router depth slippage



## rainytues (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello, I inherited an older double handle fixed base router from my dad. I attempted to use it today cutting a dado groove in the edge of a camper table. I had practiced on a scrap of the same thickness and it dug the dado perfectly in the middle. 

When I went to do the real mccoy, the bit apparently moved toward the base in the collet and left me with a dado too low from the top surface. I had the depth adjustment lock knob tight after having adjusted the depth. I thought I had the bit locked tight in the collet by tightening the top cone nut. There is a nut closer to the base of the threaded spindle that is separate from the cone nut. 

Any suggestions on what I can do to prevent this in future? Thanks, Wayne from Maine


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Wayne.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Wayne

did you hold the bottom nut with one wrench and tighten the outer nut with another wrench?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

rainytues said:


> Hello, I inherited an older double handle fixed base router from my dad. I attempted to use it today cutting a dado groove in the edge of a camper table. I had practiced on a scrap of the same thickness and it dug the dado perfectly in the middle.
> 
> When I went to do the real mccoy, the bit apparently moved toward the base in the collet and left me with a dado too low from the top surface. I had the depth adjustment lock knob tight after having adjusted the depth. I thought I had the bit locked tight in the collet by tightening the top cone nut. There is a nut closer to the base of the threaded spindle that is separate from the cone nut.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I can do to prevent this in future? Thanks, Wayne from Maine


Hi Wayne from Maine:

Ok, without more information, I have to make some assumptions. I have to assume that you have a "spindle lock" on your router and you didn't lock the spindle whilst tightening the collet. Failing that, you have the capability of a two wrench system that, in my mind and experience, is far superior to a spindle lock any day.

Make sure your collet, arbour and armature are all clean. Use some rust cleaning and pitch cleaning solvents and clean them up. There are some sites that advocate replacing the collet but if that were a necessity, most of us would have been out of business long ago due to lack of parts and monies to replace perfectly good routers.

However, I would like pictures and make/model information before I comment further. Do you have an owner's manual?


----------



## rainytues (Aug 4, 2010)

ummm. I may not have. I assume the other nut should be snug to the non-bit end of the threaded spindle? Thanks


----------



## rainytues (Aug 4, 2010)

Ron,

I don't have an owners manual. It does have what I think would be a spindle lock to hold
the spindle while tightening the cone nut and it also has another nut as I mentioned that is near the base end of the spindle. 

It is a Sears Commercial Craftsman Model 315.17380 25,000 RPM 6.5 amps----probably an old one. 

I have to go to work and will be out of town until Thurs eve. I'll take a picture then if you still want one after reading this. Let me know. Thanks, again. Wayne


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Wayne:



rainytues said:


> Ron,
> 
> I don't have an owners manual. It does have what I think would be a spindle lock to hold
> the spindle while tightening the cone nut and it also has another nut as I mentioned that is near the base end of the spindle.
> ...


Yup, pictures are good.

Please find attached a copy of the owner's manual for the 315.17380. It was built by Diehl/Ryan/Ryobi to Sear's specifications. I got it from the Old WoodWorking Machines web site.

You'll have to be careful with this one. There is a spindle lock which is a lever that engages one of the bottom nuts (next to the motor windings) on the spindle. With this engaged, you can tighten up the collet. However, you can also use the next nut (used to jam the first one into place and hold it tight) to work against the top collet nut for tightening etc. I broke my router body trying to tighten the collet using the spindle lock. I'd suggest you go the two wrench method. You'll have to find the correct size of wrench for the next-to-the-bottom nut. 

However, in this instance, cleanliness is next to godliness. Clean everything thoroughly. 

Please note that collet may have a two step release. You tighten once, tight. To loosen you loosen until the collet runs free, then you loosen it some more and it tightens up again wherein you loosen it again then it will release the bit.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Wayne from Maine:
> 
> Ok, without more information, I have to make some assumptions. I have to assume that you have a "spindle lock" on your router and you didn't lock the spindle whilst tightening the collet. Failing that, you have the capability of a two wrench system that, in my mind and experience, is far superior to a spindle lock any day.
> 
> ...


Never have had a problem with the spindle lock on the routers. Using one wrench makes it easy to use.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi James,

i too have heard people that prefer the 2 wrench method and i have a couple of older routers that dont have the spindle lock.

but when possible, i use the spindle lock and 1 wrench. thats just my preference.
but ive never had a problem with the spindle lock either.

it would seems to me that one would have to be really overtightening or the router body was defective to break it?? but i do admit, im no engineer,lol.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jlord said:


> Never have had a problem with the spindle lock on the routers. Using one wrench makes it easy to use.


Hi James:

Everyone speaks to their experiences. I've not had good experiences with spindle locks. I broke the casing on my Craftsman using the spindle lock. However, this in no way diminishes your experience. 

I use the OakPark system which requires that the router be removed from the table and loose when changing bits thus my support of two wrenches but if a router is fixed and the bit raised, now the spindle lock makes perfect sense. I suppose in future I should qualify my comments a bit more clearly. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't get it they come with one wrench why not just use the one it came with  it's made for the job ..why reinvent the wheel ..


=======


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

because, it's not a one-size fits all world.


----------



## rainytues (Aug 4, 2010)

Ron and others,

Thanks for the operator manual (that's great as it is unavailable from Searsparts)! I'll try out the cleaning and check out the nuts/collet this weekend. These forums are such a great source of information. Wayne


----------

